# 10 week old kitten bites and scratches my fingers and arms



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

I now have a 10 week old kitten who bites and scratches my fingers and arms (at least when I am wearing a t-shirt). 

I think maybe she doesn't know that my fingers and arms are a part of me, and not for biting and scratching.

She doesn't do it so hard enough that it hurts.

How do I teach her to stop doing that?


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

That's what kittens do. Don't let her play with your arm or hand. If she starts to scratch and bite, remove yourself.


----------



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

So does she grow out of that on her own?

At what age would she grow out of it?


----------



## icatguy (May 15, 2010)

She won't learn that you have skin and not fur unless you teach her that she's hurting you. She's not hurting you intentionally; she just thinks you're another big kitten to play with, and you've seen how they play: pretty rough, with fangs and claws.

Serenity's answer, though brief, is exactly how you teach her. She wants to be with you, so when she does something she's not supposed to do, you deprive her of what she wants: you. Make a loud noise (a good shriek will do, like you're hurt - but of course you are), immediately put her down without any other comment, walk away into another room, and ignore her for a while. She'll learn fast enough.


----------



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, about a month and a half later, so far the biting and scratching kitten hasn't stopped doing those things.

I'm sure it is correct that she isn't trying to hurt me. I think she thinks I'm a cat or something.

I notice also that the same kitten likes to start play fights with the older kitten even though the older kitten is much bigger than her. The younger kitten will always pounce on the older one and start biting her and kicking her with her back paws as they tackle each other. Sometimes the older kitten will play fight with the younger kitten for a few minutes and do the same things back to her, and then the older kitten will run away. Sometimes the older kitten runs away right away, without play fighting back at all. The younger kitten always starts new play fights again, later. 

The older kitten never starts a play fight with the younger kitten, though.

Will the younger kitten ever stop being bitey and scratchy on her own?


----------



## muggyscugglemeyer (Dec 1, 2010)

You can try a stern and sharp "No!" and flick her or tap her on the nose. Only do it hard enough to get her attention.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Or press your fingers on her forehead, between the eyes. Because cats tell each other "no" by putting the paw on other's forehead.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Hope you are clipping their needle sharp nails. That helps a lot.


----------

